# Can a Person build a modern home for under $45,000



## thestartupman

Can a Person build a modern home for under $45,000? How would need to be atleast 1400sq ft, and have at least 2bed, and 2 bath. No Pole buildings, no metal sided buildings. This would be home cost only not including utilities. If you think it could be done, explain how you would build it.


----------



## MO_cows

I have seen home building kits from Sutherlands go on sale for around that amount. Go to www.sutherlands.com and click on building kits. You could probably buy a nearly new doublewide for that amount.


----------



## okiemom

avg of home building is around $75-125/sqft. stick built. that was 4yrs ago.


----------



## thestartupman

Thanks MO Cows. I looked their ad up, and it is interesting. Do you know anyone who has used Sutherlands to purchase a kit? It would be neat to get some feedback from someone who has experience with them.


----------



## tallpines

We'd be able to do it IF we were 40 - 50 years younger.

Would start will cutting logs from our property, hauling them to thr saw mill.
Doing the planing and squaring of all the lumber.

You'd need to provide as much of our own material and labor as possible.

Twelve years ago we hired a carpenter to built our current home.
We acted as our own architect and carpenter and saved money.

We were able to find good deals on new windows at the Hurds Window outlet.
A local lumber yard was closing and we bought many of our new doors at their auction for a good price.

But, alas, we are "over-the-hill".
Now we need to depend on expensive outside lsbor.

Also----basements are expensive.
At $45,000 you may need to skip the basement.


----------



## HermitJohn

No fair, you didnt say you needed to hire outside labor in your initial post. You said can a person build, not can a person hire house built. Hiring labor, probably not. Labor is expensive.

Doing it yourself, sure. Concrete block construction is widely overlooked. There is vemiculite insulation you pour down the holes and you will get about equivalent to 3 inch fiberglass. Want more insulation (stupid if you dont) then it makes block construction much more expensive and probably not worth it.

If you want stick construction, if you figure your own materials list, you can go around to different material sellers and get a bid on it. You have cash and buying that much lumber/materials, they will cut you a break. Be just as cheap if not cheaper than a "kit". Ready made kits, you need to look over plans carefully, good chance they cut corners on materials every way possible.


----------



## thestartupman

No, I never said I was going to hire the house built. I plan to build it myself, or nearly myself. I do wish I could get a basement, but I know it would add a lot to the price.


----------



## TnAndy

Probably....you're talking $32/sqft......but you would have to be a real careful shopper, and do 90% of it yourself.

I built this one for a rental in 2005 for $36/sqft, sawing my own lumber off my land, building my own cabinets, doing 90% of the labor ( hired the concrete work and the heat pump out ).

1800sqft, 4 bdrm, 2 1/2 baths, single garage, pretty nice inside with hardwood floors/tile, oak cabinets, oak trim (homemade), 2x6 walls, and so on. Rented it 4 years, made 5k there, then later sold it for 160k. Had 60 in it.










Using a cheaper siding, no concrete drive, crawlspace foundation, and so on, I'm pretty sure I could do a 1400sqft house for 45k, even buying everything.

Built this rental in 99-2000 for $34/ft. About 1200sqft, two bedrm, 2 baths, full basement ( due to lot slope....cheap lot ). About 40k in it. Again, all labor I did, except heat pump and concrete work, did pay to have it roofed too.....really high on one side ! Rented it for 5 years (750/mo), got most all my money back, (including lot) then sold it to the guy that had rented it for the last 3 of those five for 100k.










I'd have to agree with HermitJohn....built a lot of houses in my day, but none from a 'kit'. Closest I ever came was a package deal Lowe's used to sell, and it wasn't near as complete as it should have been. My guess is you could do better shopping stuff individually, especially in today's economic climate.


----------



## ErinP

A kit is probably the least economical way to build it yourself. Think about this logically, they're selling you the obvious cost of the materials, as well as the labor hours to cut/put together the kit AND still make a profit.
If you're trying to do this on the cheap, you want to avoid those last two aspects if possible!

To the original question, go read the forum at the countryplans.com website. Its full of people building their own homes on limited budgets

ETA: generally, the cheapest type of house is a squarish house with a liveable basement and loft. Less roof area, smaller foundation footprint


----------



## MushCreek

It's getting increasingly difficult, depending upon where you live. Most places won't let you use used materials for structural building, require lumber to be graded, even if you cut your own, require all sorts of energy-saving improvements, beyond just insulation, and are increasingly anti-DIY. In the last year, many areas have started requiring residential sprinkler systems!

Don't get me wrong; I think people should be able to build what they want to on their own property, within reason, but evidently my opinion is not shared by the government, who obviously know what is best for me.

Just permits can set you back a pretty penny. I read of a guy building a modest cabin in CA (where else?) and the fees and permits were $58,000! Kinda hard to build the rest of the house with- nothing. I guess what I'm trying to say is- Be very careful where you buy your land.


----------



## Elevenpoint

If you can do the labor you can build one for that price, not sure if you know how to wire and plumb a house. I would do a crawl space foundation or a monolithic slab if it is level, about 40x36, order trusses, metal roof....better grade windows, doors, and insulation. I imagine you will hire out for concrete work and HVAC if having a central heat and air system, will there be permits in your area? The project I am building now has windows that are $300-400 a piece, I-joists, LSL for beams, Zip panels for walls and roof sheathing so the initial outlay is more....and your best bet is a local lumberyard for the best building materials and price, not big box.


----------



## jbos333

Just got a quote for a prefab 800 sq ft. 3 bedroom gambrel roof building insulated and finished on the inside with t&g pine including bath and kitchen cabinets/fixtures, water heater, etc. Metal roof, log cabin siding. Meets building code for a dwelling. 1 bedroom down, 2 upstairs. Delivered and set on piers with crane. $47,500. Piers hired out about $2500.00 more.

I'm sure if they can do it for this, I/you can do it cheaper if I/you provide some or all of the labor.

Also, for comparison, I can get a new singlewide 3 bed/2 bath mobile around 900 s.f. set on my lot for around $33,000 including hired out piers.


----------



## texican

I just built a small house, for roughly $8/sq foot. Figure another grand for the two bathrooms, and about that much for a kitchen.

Build it yourself and it's paid for when you move in.

Or, get a woodmizer sawmill, cut all your own lumber, sell the mill when your through, and get a house mostly for free...

You start paying carpenters, electricians, plumbers, roofers, etc. you're kissing up against that $100/sq' price

On my new house, I figure I'm looking at a buck a foot for roofing, a buck a foot for the slab, a buck for the flooring.........and these are my major costs. Rest is wood cut off the farm. Acquired doors/windows/tubs/sinks, etc. over the years for free...


----------



## thestartupman

I am just starting my research on what counties in southern MO have no or very little building permits needed. If anyone knows of any counties in MO that have few restrictions eight would love to hear about them.


----------



## thestartupman

Low county taxes would be a plus too.


----------



## Ross

We moved a house from the city for a start and that might be cheaper still since its mostly finished when it arrives. YMMV


----------



## Elevenpoint

thestartupman said:


> I am just starting my research on what counties in southern MO have no or very little building permits needed. If anyone knows of any counties in MO that have few restrictions eight would love to hear about them.


Oregon is one, Shannon, Carter, Ripley most likely....there would be no building or fire permits or inspections in these counties, septic there are state regulations but you can have a lagoon if you have enough acreage. There are quite a few counties in Missouri that have no permit process not just limited to the above. Very low taxes in Missouri.


----------



## motdaugrnds

thestartupman, when you are making your decision as to where to purchase your land, you might want to take the time to talk with local officials in that area to find out what type of rules govern home construction. 

Our county officials require "living areas" use specific grade A materials. (We constructed our barn and all other out buildings using "damaged" and "raw-cut" lumber; but cannot use any of this to build our house.) This makes the house more costly. Even the permit only lasts a short time; and when we start building our home, there is no way an old lady such as myself and disabled grown son can do it quickly. I have considered talking with the Building Inspector to see if the "time" can be left open-ended.

We want such a small house (couple bedrooms, large bath and eat-in kitchen/family room combination). I want a small basement under it too (for storms). Am thinking maybe we can create the basement to code, then take more time to construct the house. All simply may be wishful thinking.


----------



## thestartupman

I have done most areas of construction, so I have no problem doing most of the work myself. I understand that in nearly all areas, you need to have graded lumber for home construction. My biggest problem I have come up with, is estimating how much in materials a home would cost. I understand that once I have the plans in hand, or a materials list, I can get estimates. This doesn't help me figure out what size home I can afford to build before buying prints though. It sure helps getting feedback from those who have done it before.


----------



## thestartupman

Here are the main counties in MO that we have been looking at, Texas, Phelps, Camden, Dent, Wright, Pulaski. If anyone has information on permits needed, restrictions on what you can do, or any other info on these counties, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thestartupman

Does anyone have an idea of the cost difference between a crawlspace, and a basement. I know we are talking rough figures. Lets say it is a 1800 sq ft house. Would it be $5000, $8000, $10,000, $15,000 more to have a basement? Any ideas?


----------



## Elevenpoint

thestartupman said:


> Here are the main counties in MO that we have been looking at, Texas, Phelps, Camden, Dent, Wright, Pulaski. If anyone has information on permits needed, restrictions on what you can do, or any other info on these counties, it would be greatly appreciated.


I would say for most, no....Through a county website I would think you can find a phone number and know for sure.


----------



## Elevenpoint

thestartupman said:


> I have done most areas of construction, so I have no problem doing most of the work myself. I understand that in nearly all areas, you need to have graded lumber for home construction. My biggest problem I have come up with, is estimating how much in materials a home would cost. I understand that once I have the plans in hand, or a materials list, I can get estimates. This doesn't help me figure out what size home I can afford to build before buying prints though. It sure helps getting feedback from those who have done it before.


I would draw some simple plans and have a lumber company do a take off for you.


----------



## fishhead

thestartupman said:


> Here are the main counties in MO that we have been looking at, Texas, Phelps, Camden, Dent, Wright, Pulaski. If anyone has information on permits needed, restrictions on what you can do, or any other info on these counties, it would be greatly appreciated.


In MN, counties have websites that have that information along with property values and such.

http://www.phelpscounty.org/

I don't see anything on building permits and zoning regs but there are contact emails to the people who know.


----------



## fishhead

Here's Camden Co. http://www.camdenmo.org/

On the left side of the page is the Planning and Zoning link. Click on it.

Then on the top of the next page is a link for the land use (building) codes.


----------



## TnAndy

thestartupman said:


> Does anyone have an idea of the cost difference between a crawlspace, and a basement. I know we are talking rough figures. Lets say it is a 1800 sq ft house. Would it be $5000, $8000, $10,000, $15,000 more to have a basement? Any ideas?


Sure. Assume a dead level lot, and the crawl space is 4 block high off the footer. We'll assume the footer is the same, crawl space or basement.

Assume the house is 30 x 60 (1800sqft).

That's 180 linear feet ( assuming a simple rectangle for this example ).

To go with a full basement, you'd need a minimum of 8 more courses, probably 9

That would be 135 per course x 9 or 1215 more block than the crawl space.

Allow 2 bucks/block if you lay, and 4 if you have it laid (w/sand/mortar). That's 2500 to 5000 more JUST for the block.

Also, you may have to increase the size from 8" block on a crawl space to 12" on a full basement, or some combo of that depending on how much was underground......and you may want to fill with concrete....both of which could easily add 30-50% to the above figure.

You also have to add some extra on excavation....say $1000 bucks.

Then you have the floor you didn't have in a crawl space.

1800sqft x 4" thick = 22yds concrete.

$2500 bucks here + pour/finish labor ( about 800 ) + gravel under, drainage tile, waterproofing, etc....throw in another 1,000 easy ( unless you go with some of that HIGH tech waterproofing ).

You add it up, but my guess is around 10 grand, depending on what you do yourself.


----------



## jwal10

Sure, if you go cheap. Cheap everything. Pier foundation. Warm climate, minimal insulation. Wood heat only. Cheap roofing. You won't have a 1400 sq. ft. McMansion....James


----------



## ErinP

Our walkout basement with 8.5' walls is going to end up running about $3 or 4,000 once we get the slab poured. 
But, we've done absolutely everything ourselves. We hired a truck for the footers, and will hire another for the slab. And that's it. 
Stacking block, digging out the hole, etc. No labor hired.

For my part, the extra space will be worth it.


----------



## jbos333

Got a poured basement estimate 24x40 recently $8900.00 plus $3600.00 for poured floor.


----------



## mplatt4

I would suggest you try to do a full walk out basement if you have the right spot you only will need the front and half of each side full height the back and other half of the sides can be 4 foot walls acually the walk out wall can be completely a wood framed wall. you must think you are doubling your square footage as well as greatly increasing your homes value over a crawl space and you can always finish the inside later it gives you the option also for a wood furnace not just a stove at some point in time and you dont need a storm shelter and you have a great space for a work shop atleast until the wife makes other plans if money is short just frame in the windows and side over them that will save you several hundred you can do this in other parts of the house also as you get the money just cut them out and install the windows but think twice before going with anything other than double pane windows or cheap roofing you will save in heat and ac what the extra cost of the windows are in a year or 2
also you can shop the return section of lowes and home depote and get deals on misordered windows also I have got some great buys on doors too just some ideas I have used in the past and had customers who have done the window bit both buying misordered and also sheeting them in and putting them in later on some windows I have also bought alot of new bundles of insulation at actions and yard sale not in quanity but still at half price start collecting now also there is no reason you cant use used 2x4 on interior walls as long as there straight and solid


----------



## thestartupman

A lot of great ideas on here. I do like the idea of a walk out basement. What is the biggest trick on keeping them dry?


----------



## taylorlambert

I had a friend that built a small bandsaw mill from mower parts. He and his brother used to be carpenters and they milled salvaged white oak tree lumber they milled out. THey built 2 1500 square foot houses for around 10 000 each.


----------



## TnAndy

The must have been real scroungers, because that's less than 7 bucks/sqft. 

Lumber is really a fairly small part of the total of building a house.....maybe 10-15%.


----------



## TnAndy

thestartupman said:


> A lot of great ideas on here. I do like the idea of a walk out basement. What is the biggest trick on keeping them dry?



1. Don't build into a wet weather spring.

2. Divert the water from the roof away from the foundation. ( you'd be amazed how many basement water problems are poor roof drainage )

3. Give the water someplace LOWER to go than the basement floor....meaning put the floor on a good bed of gravel, waterproof the outside walls of the foundation so water runs DOWN then, not in them, and put a drainage system lower than the floor level and lead it ( or pump it ) somewhere else.

4. Paint the inside of the walls with a product like Thoroseal or Drylock.

You do those 4 correctly, and you'll have as dry a basement as natural humidity in the air hitting a cool wall will allow.


----------



## Survival Bill

why not look for a home they are going to demo in your area theirs always something and ask them if they will let you take it saves them the dump fee your only cost moving crew maybe small amount for house and putting in foundation for the house...


----------



## keyhole

I don't know how much you could actually do it for but there is a guy that lives here in town and he framed a house and put the roof on it with a few friends for about $5K. Like TN Andy said the lumber is a small part of the construction phase. YOu would still have to buy the electrical, floor coverings, dry wall etc....

I know you can buy wood right now at the saw mill close to my house for dirt cheap but you have to buy it by the bundle, and the longer the cheaper. The economy is really slow and they are suffering just like everyone else.


----------



## ErinP

thestartupman said:


> A lot of great ideas on here. I do like the idea of a walk out basement. What is the biggest trick on keeping them dry?


Build it in a semi-arid region. 



Seriously, in addition to Andy's suggestion, I would also add: Observe where water already runs during rainfall. Don't locate in the middle of a natural swale if you can avoid it.


----------



## thestartupman

Andy had a lot of good sugestions. I do think if I can afford it, I am going to go with a daylight basement. I know the property will have to be the right property to do it though.


----------



## woodsy

thestartupman said:


> Andy had a lot of good sugestions. I do think if I can afford it, I am going to go with a daylight basement. I know the property will have to be the right property to do it though.


Yup, TNAndy pretty much nailed it.
And, land sloping away from the daylight side(s) would be ideal plus southern exposure on that side would be even better.


----------



## woodsy

thestartupman said:


> Can a Person build a modern home for under $45,000? How would need to be atleast 1400sq ft, and have at least 2bed, and 2 bath. No Pole buildings, no metal sided buildings. This would be home cost only not including utilities. If you think it could be done, explain how you would build it.


I think we came in pretty close to those specs, probably more like 60K in the end, but that was 20 years ago and only 1 bath and we built it ourselves above the poured concrete foundation.
Plus we cut all the interior wood from the back 20 and milled it up mostly ourselves beyond the hired portable bandsaw. Big savings using your own finish wood but big work and time too.
The more you can do yourself to more you will save but will take longer to finish than you can imagine, but worth it in the end. 
Learn how to do all that you can yourself to save big $$


----------



## ErinP

Btw, check out this site: http://www.firstdaycottage.com


----------



## baldylocks

We are building a place from scratch. It's not as big as you are suggesting but it will be modern and decent inside. Go to my blog:
Our cabin so far and see where we are so far. So far we have ~$5k into it including appliances. We figure there is around $5-7 k more yet to go. It's 20x20 with a sleeping loft of approximately the same size. We have done everything by hand. I do not anticipate hiring anything done. Although, I spent ~6k on a guy to install a septic and 2000 gal cistern.


----------



## thestartupman

Thanks erinp and baldylocks.


----------

